# Peppermint Patties



## CookinBlondie (Nov 24, 2004)

Does anyone have a good peppermint patty recipe? I have been looking, and found one I like, but when I made it, the filling, once dry, was SUPER hard. If you have a good recipe, I would be ever-so greatful if you would share.

_CookinBlondie*_


----------



## Audeo (Nov 24, 2004)

I have a few, cookinblondie, that range from cooked fondants to a darned simple, easy and creamy version based upon condensed milk.  I think that one uses 6 or 7 cups of sifted powdered sugar to a can of condensed milk, plus some butter (1/2 cup I think), plus a tablespoon or so of peppermint oil.  You chill it overnight for the stuff to ripen a bit, then form into patties, freeze for half an hour or so, then dip into tempered chocolate.

I'll go downstairs and grab the recipe, but it wouldn't surprise me for some of our resident quick sharpies to have found a recipe before I get back!!!


----------



## CookinBlondie (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks Audeo!  I'll be waiting! 
_
CookinBlondie*_


----------



## Audeo (Nov 24, 2004)

Here ya go!

7 cups sifted confectioners sugar
1 (14 ounce) can sweetened condensed milk.
1/2 cup butter, softened
1 teaspoon peppermint oil
Red or green food coloring (optional)

16 ounces of the tempered chocolate of your choice!

In a large mixing bowl, combine the sugar, condensed milk, butter and peppermint oil.  (At this point, you can add food coloring, if you wish.) Form into a ball and knead until smooth. Cover and refrigerate mixture overnight.

Use lightly buttered hands to roll bits of the mixture into one-inch balls (between your palms) and then flatten to make patty shapes. Place the patties on a waxed paper-lined jellyroll pan and freeze patties for at least 30 minutes.

Meanwhile, temper your chocolate, then dip the cold patties into the chocolate and allow to harden on a wire rack.

You can store these for a long time in an airtight container.  And this recipe will make about 100 patties.

Happy Pattie Time!!!  And have a wonderful, warm, relaxed Thanksgiving Day tomorrow!


----------



## CookinBlondie (Nov 24, 2004)

This sounds great, and really easy, thanks!  I do have one quick question though:  What is tempered chocolate? I know it's probably a dumb question, but I am clueless. 

_CookinBlondie*_


----------



## Audeo (Nov 24, 2004)

There's no such thing as a dumb question here, cookinblondie!!!  Tempering is the process of melting chocolate and keeping it within a strict temperature range to manipulate the cocoa butter in the chocolate into its best crystal form.  In short, tempering is what ensures the final hardness and shine of a dipped chocolate.

We've had several discussions throughout desserts on this, but I know I discussed it here...just scroll down in the recipe past "Fondant" and you'll find tempering:

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=5177&start=0

You can do this with chocolate chips, or squares of baking chocolate.  So don't feel that you need to spend $20 a pound on chocolate to get a successful coating.  Save that for when you get really addicted to making candy!!! 8)


----------

